
Countless celebrity nude photo leaks being blamed on supposed iCloud hack - neop
http://9to5mac.com/2014/08/31/countless-celebrity-nude-photo-leaks-being-blamed-on-supposed-icloud-hack/
======
kolev
One can only wonder why celebrities are taking so many nude photos and videos.

~~~
wingerlang
Am I missing something? Is it strange?

~~~
kolev
Well, I mean, some leak things out on purpose, but uploading homemade porn to
iCloud is just plain stupid. People don't seem to learn, obviously, but to
their support - they don't have to as mobile platforms should be built around
privacy. Automatic uploads are nice... until things go wrong. I think out of
the box all platforms should allow tagging photos and videos as "private",
i.e. not exposing them to sync services, etc. I mean, people do these things
and wise platforms are built around real-life scenarios, right? If there's
"private browsing" out of the box, why isn't there "private photo/video
taking" as well? I think browsing porn sites is much less of an issue than
taking private footage and it getting sync to your family iMac, etc. So, I
will be happy if all these celebs sue Apple as otherwise they won't improve
their OS. This will give Google a signal to improve Android as well.

~~~
wingerlang
Your initial comment made it seem like the 'act of taking nude pictures' was
the issue (can't find a better word).

